# Shawnee's Foaling Thread ~ Baby has arrived!!



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhh...Who's the daddy?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Warning~ Girl Parts*

Pictures taken today

















Almost forgot, this is the sire. Also the sire of last year's filly. He is tested EE aa so we are getting a black no matter what :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Reference from last year*

I just realized that I had her udder picture from last year, taken exactly to the day, one year ago... and her current udder size/shape is almost a perfect match for what it was last year :lol:








does this mean she is on track for a foal born before I can get there? We shall see :wink:

Another reference picture, this is Shawnee's baby bump from May 20 (8 short days from foaling)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Baby Pictures of Sir*

Here is baby daddy as a baby 








and as a yearling


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty momma and handsome poppa!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Today's Update ~326 Days*

Shawnee loves to eat and eat and eat :lol:

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Starting milk tests, her calcium level is very low, barely registerable on the tests so far.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And if you look closely, you can see Daddy to be in the background of the last picture. He is eating his breakfast in his paddock


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing ... whoo hooooooo...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*332 Days in foal*


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









No optical illusion, she has clamped her butt! Everything is tight and far from relaxed :lol: Maybe she is being nice and will hold baby in until I arrive in a week and a half?

Her milk was tested this evening, her calcium is about 125 right now


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









We are getting very close now. Shawnee's calcium tested at 300 this evening. Only one week until I am there to see her myself and it seems as though she may not wait for me, but we shall see :lol:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

pssssssssstttttttt I think you better hurry  Gorgeous girl and can't wait to see the babeh!
Another foaling thread to stalk!!:shock::clap:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Just for Fun while waiting, some "older" pictures of Shawnee*

Just to show what her nonpreggo body looks like :lol:































^All of Shawnee's leather tack was handmade by my mom 
This is what happens when you choose to take a saddle making class at a local community college just for fun (sadly it was also the last year the college was offering the classes in 2004 if I remember the year correctly). This includes the saddlebags, saddle and bridle; designed, cut, hand tooled and put together by the rider. And part of the barn has a leather shop where she has all her tools and leather for more projects and heated for winter weather projects :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*More pictures of Sir (baby daddy)*
























I am also going to have some fun working with Sir when I get up there in a week. He is a lot of fun to work and this time I will be taking some nice video and motion shots to show off his beautiful movement in the nearly rebuilt arena... it will be finished before I use it, and it is nearly done


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> ^All of Shawnee's leather tack was handmade by my mom
> This is what happens when you choose to take a saddle making class at a local community college just for fun (sadly it was also the last year the college was offering the classes in 2004 if I remember the year correctly). This includes the saddlebags, saddle and bridle; designed, cut, hand tooled and put together by the rider. And part of the barn has a leather shop where she has all her tools and leather for more projects and heated for winter weather projects :wink:


OMG so talented..

Beautiful Sire... your mare is nice too! That's going to be a flashy baby!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*Early Morning Package *Picture overload**

Well, Shawnee did not wait for me! She had a beautiful little filly:clap:

I went to bed very late last night, but not late enough... about an hour after I finally went to bed, I started receiving picture messages on my phone. Woke up to more pictures being sent to my phone... So here are some pictures, forgive the lack of flash in the birth pictures :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Finally, a baby! Maybe Shawnee's filly will break the seal on the rest of them... 

She's beautiful. I love that spot on her back and her face markings - like an upside-down exclamation mark. Well done Shawnee.


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

Aww so cute. Now maybe these others will go now.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

What an adorable little filly! Love all of her markings


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't wait to see her in person next week! Lots more pictures and videos to come


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

what a pretty little filly congrats


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats!! What a gorgeous little girl! I'm glad Shawnee decided to pass on some color this time. I was wondering if she would with her two solid babies. I L-O-V-E her spot! She would SO be called Spot at my house - original, I know. =D


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh,what a doll!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay for a baby girl!! She's a doll for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A very short video taken this morning, but Shawnee is keeping her herded in the shelter since it started to rain


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a good momma! The little girl seemed to wonder where she should put her right foreleg, lol. Too cute!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What a stunner....congratulations.


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

So Cute!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a little pumpkin  Congratulations!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's so precious!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

New video today. She is showing off for her big sister (who is on the other side of the fence) by doing everything a healthy little filly should do. Because of her sister starting life out as a mustard foal, it was a good two weeks before she was able to bounce and play. So Shawnee has her work cut out for her this year


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG She is so cute! Congratulations! I knew he'd sire some gorgeous babies!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous filly, congratulations!
I was happy to come back to some baby photos finally. 

Name? (Or did I miss a name?)


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww....What a cutie!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A name hasn't been decided yet. Still throwing ideas of names of what to register her as and we have always called them part of their registered name as their barn name


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice little filly-lovely markings!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

SUCH a cutie .


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous girl, I love the one spot on her back!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

She's so cute!!! I love the little spot on her whither


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

She's absolutely gorgeous and adorable...congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

I got all excited when i saw this thread!!! I sold a mare and her foal a few years back......the mares name is Shawnee and i thought for a second maybe this was her!  Its not of course but she was a black and white paint also and her foal looks alot like the black foal that was posted in the beginning of your thread.....ironic how they look alike  Hope you dont mind me sharing a few pics of them for you


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

grullagirl said:


> I got all excited when i saw this thread!!! I sold a mare and her foal a few years back......the mares name is Shawnee and i thought for a second maybe this was her!  Its not of course but she was a black and white paint also and her foal looks alot like the black foal that was posted in the beginning of your thread.....ironic how they look alike  Hope you dont mind me sharing a few pics of them for you


That is pretty funny! What is her registered name? Shawnee here is registered as Mv Shawnee Part-bred Arab
With both HAHR and PtHA


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

My Shawnee wasnt registered that i know of.....i adopted her and then found out she was in foal. Here is a fun picture!she was 8 mos. pregnant here.....size of a barn :shock: lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Had lots of fun playing with her this morning. Took some video and a few pictures. It has been raining a lot here so everything is muddy. I plan on getting another video up soon. Here is a screen shot off a video I took today


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Shawnee is such a patient mother. This is a video I took this morning. Loaded it to YouTube from my phone so the video quality dropped somewhat in exchange for length, but she was having such a fun time running and playing


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What a STINKER! lol


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

such a cutie


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh Sunny, shes so precious  Haha she looks like a handful!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And already a month old now. Man does time fly. She is a handful for her mom but super easy for people. A hand in front of her chest and she is "caught". She is already really good at picking up all her feet, even stretching her front legs forward and her backlegs backward. Loaded her into the trailer for fun but needs work in unloading. She backs beautifully but it is the big step down that gets her. Is it bad that I laughed that she had to go sideways to unload after one foot had stepped down in order to stop herself from falling unto her butt? She is such a sweetheart and a fast learner. Her older sister is the same way, and now that Shawnee and Jewel are in with the herd, Jewel likes to hang out with her sister who doesn't mind having a shadow. Even when the shadow attempts to nurse off her before Jewel remembers that the milk comes from mom, not sister.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh she is adorable, congrats!


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

LOVE HER!!!!!!!! Shes looks like the little jester of ur herd!! Bet she keeps momma and sissy on their toes!!!


----------

